# Favourite Tchaikovsky Ballet



## Judith

Which is your favourite Tchaikovsky Ballet Music?
Although love all three, have to say that Swan Lake is my favourite. Music seems so vibrant and powerful.


----------



## Pugg

I voted Sleeping Beauty, but they are all tree close to my heart.


----------



## bharbeke

All 3 are great, but Sleeping Beauty is fantastic all the way through.


----------



## jegreenwood

Ahem - haven't we, in effect, done this poll?

http://www.talkclassical.com/27609-rank-tchaikovsky-ballets.html?highlight=tchaikovsky+ballet

(See in particular post 38.)


----------



## Sissone

I like all three ballets but


----------



## Sissone

I like all three ballets but voted Swan Lake and I think we have already done this poll.


----------



## Triplets

I simply never tire of the Nutcracker, but come to think of it, I don't tire of the other two either!


----------



## Sissone

The Nutcracker is great,but to tell the truth if you dance three times a week it is a bit tiresome.In spite of this I like it,because I love dancing,there is nothing better.


----------

